# Sexual problems



## Michael Leighton (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi guys, not quite sport/exercise related. Just couldnt find a better fitting category.

Im a 23 year old male, type 1 diabetes.

Recently ive had a very decreased sex drive and me and my partner are now starting to argue about it. 

Im not depressed or self concious so i can rule those 2 out. Im just wondering if anyone has had any similar problems and know if diabetes can effect this and in what way?

Thanks for taking the time to read, really appreciate it

Mick


----------



## atoll (Jan 19, 2021)

Better to speak to a HCP about this,could be any number of things,poor diabetic control might have an effect and the length of time that you have been a diabetic will have an impact on ED.


----------



## atoll (Jan 20, 2021)

As an after thought,something you could try right now ,is to start taking daily multi vitamins and minerals ,available from asda or other supermarkets,then at least you will have ruled out vitamin and/or mineral deficiency if symptoms persist.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 20, 2021)

Daily exercise has made a difference to my libido. Don't know if that may be something which might help you or if you are already pretty fit and active.


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 22, 2021)

This is a common consequence of taking Metaformin. Not sure whether you are taking it but it seems that a lot of people have similar issues because of taking it.


----------



## Paulbreen (Mar 23, 2021)

Leaderofthecats said:


> This is a common consequence of taking Metaformin. Not sure whether you are taking it but it seems that a lot of people have similar issues because of taking it.


I don’t think T1’s take metformin


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 23, 2021)

Some do, although it's less commonly prescribed to T1 than T2.

It seems to be handed out like flyers to T2 but is  usually only prescribed to T1 if insulin tolerance is getting kind of high.

It was just a thought.


----------



## Paulbreen (Mar 23, 2021)

You have enlightened me,in almost 50 years I have never heard of metformin being used for a T1, I could see it being used in the beginning when some people have not received a T1 diagnosis yet but once the honeymoon period is over and T1 is confirmed there is really no insulin being produced  for metformin to work with, you live an learn!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2021)

Still may be added if there's a significant amount of insulin resistance in a T1.

I've never ever heard metformin causes ED etc - but defo can cause a B12 deficiency which I dare say (though don't know) doesn't help with such things.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 23, 2021)

Michael Leighton said:


> Hi guys, not quite sport/exercise related. Just couldnt find a better fitting category.
> 
> Im a 23 year old male, type 1 diabetes.
> 
> ...


Hi Mick, is it decreased libido or ED. If the latter the obvious is try viagra,if the other could be a whole host of causes.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi Mick - I say for heaven's sake see yout GP and get tested for anything else it might be!


----------



## Leaderofthecats (Mar 24, 2021)

You make a fair point. It's very possible that some doctors may also just be really uneducated and handing it out willy-nilly. Mine was one of the ones who thinks that Metaformin would be compulsory if someone with T2's diabetes developed into T1 and continued to get worse. He often talks guff though. And they often get financial incentives for that sort of thing, so who knows. 

I hope your situation improves soon!


----------

